# Pittsburgh, PA Roll Call



## Aquastav (Mar 27, 2002)

Basically, I'm looking for d20 players/gamemasters in the 'Burgh who are looking to form a regular group to game every other week (or so).  Any takers out there?


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 28, 2002)

Well don't know about the BURGH but I'm close by...Morgantown WV...Unfortunately no available transportation at the moment so I'm afraid you're out of luck for now.


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 28, 2002)

Aquastav said:
			
		

> *Basically, I'm looking for d20 players/gamemasters in the 'Burgh who are looking to form a regular group to game every other week (or so).  Any takers out there? *




My wife and I are in the North Hills area - depending on schedule, time, play style, personality mix, and all that sort of thing it could be a possibility.

Hm, OK, you posted to my previous thread, so you probably know Dr. Zoom is in the general area as well.  Plus my other Freeport player (Di'Fier).

Maybe we should have a Western PA Game Day, like they did up in Boston? We all get together, hang out, someone runs a one-shot, no pressure and no hard feelings if the play styles or personalities don't mix.

What do you guys think?

J


----------



## Aquastav (Mar 29, 2002)

I would certainly be down for that myself.


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Apr 1, 2002)

Count me in.

I begin a new job tomorrow at Station Square, so I will be in town much more often.  I may even move closer to the city.  Let's do it.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 1, 2002)

So, has anyone organized one of these before? I know I haven't. 

I guess we need:

1) A date
2) A place to play
3) A game, and 
4) a GM who wants to do a one-shot (maybe with a backup GM just in case)

I could ask Phil down at Game Masters what it takes to get his back room - I stop in there once a week.  He's on Babcock, right off of McKnight Road, so it should be reasonably convenient for everyone. (I think - Aqua, where are you at?)

As for the game, besides d20 (D&D, Call of Cthulhu, Dragonstar, and Star Wars), I have access to a bookshelf full of other stuff - HERO, GURPS, Feng Shui, Warhammer FRP, most of the White Wolf stuff, Shadowrun 3e, CP2020, Big Eyes Small Mouth, TFOS...it would probably be a good idea to pick something that we're all at least reasonably familiar with (or something that can be picked up quickly) - any other ideas?

J


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Apr 14, 2002)

*Bump*

You guys still interested in getting together?  Drnuncheon, did Phil at the gamestore say anything about his back room?


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 15, 2002)

Dr. Zoom said:
			
		

> **Bump*
> 
> You guys still interested in getting together?  Drnuncheon, did Phil at the gamestore say anything about his back room? *




Doh. It might have helped if I actually asked...

Must remember to do that this week's trip. I'll put a note on my calendar.

Dr. Z, do you work normal business hours?  I work for Mellon downtown so we might be able to get together for lunch one day - it should be a short T ride either way.

J


----------



## Aquastav (Apr 21, 2002)

Sorry guys, I haven't been on-line in a while.
McKnight Road is easy for me, i'm in Coraopolis.
I also work downtown with the Court, so that area is easy.
As for games I'm familiar with too many to list frankly, so I'm open there too!


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Apr 23, 2002)

My job in the city did not work out for me, but I am still interested in getting together with "yins" for some gaming.  I will drive anywhere in the area.  Coraopolis is only about 30 minutes from my place, and about 60 to Glenshaw.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 25, 2002)

OK, the back room at Phil's place is a whopping $5. I think I can cover that without breaking the bank.  

All we need is a date, a DM, and a rough headcount (2 here).

J


----------



## Aquastav (Apr 27, 2002)

Count me in as well.
That makes three people, two more and we'll be at a buck a head.  I think I can afford that.   
Anyway, as for a time, next week is really bad for me as it's my Holy Week and my parents will be in from out of town (my poor wife).  Any time after that should be alright.  Any ideas?
Unfortunately, I don't think I'd be able to GM right away either, I wouldn't be able to prepare in time!
Boy, I'm really helpful huh?


----------



## Dr. Zoom (May 7, 2002)

Happy Easter, Aquastav!

Two players in my group are Greek Orthodox, so we did not play last week at all.  I did get to eat some fine Greek cuisine, though.

As for a head count, one here.  And I would like to play rather than DM, but I will do a one-shot if no one else can.

I think I am good for most weekends, except for the weekend of June 15.  Just cannot pass up the chance to see Deep Purple one more time.  Dio and the Scorpions are just extra frosting on the cake.


----------



## AmerginLiath (Jun 30, 2002)

My brother has a group of D&Ders at CMU he plays with -- I'll see if I can convince him to drop a line to this thread...


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Jul 1, 2002)

I know summer can be a bad time, but is the first week or two of August sound good for a date to meet and play a one shot.  We can discuss further get togethers (or not) then.   

Say Saturday the 3rd or 10th?  Any ideas?  Is Phil's still open?


----------



## Forged Goo (Jul 14, 2002)

Well never done this posting thing but here it goes....I am a gamer from the Pittsburgh area and was looking for a game.  I read your posts and if you would be up for another person I would like to come by and check it out.  I have been playing D&D for, geeze, a long time, maybe 20 years, if that is what you are looking for give me some better directions to the place and I would be happy to meet with you all to try it out.


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Jul 15, 2002)

Sure Forged Goo.  We have not really been too quick to arrange a playing date, but you are welcome to join.  We only have about 6 so far.  Anyone cannot make the 3rd or 10th of August?


----------



## jRocket (Jul 19, 2002)

If you need some more players, you can try posting in the message board at this site. I know there are some people there looking for a game.


----------



## Aquastav (Jul 28, 2002)

Hey guys, sorry i've been out of touch but i'm studying for the bar exam which is July 30 and 31... anything after that and i'm up for it if my brain is still intact


----------



## Forged Goo (Jul 28, 2002)

The 10th of August would be good for me.  I will be out of town on the 3rd.

Goo


----------



## Dan H (Jul 29, 2002)

You all still looking for players?  I can make a game on the 10th.  E-mail me at dh2@andrew.cmu.edu if you've got definite plans and empty seats.


----------



## Rydennon (Jul 13, 2006)

*4 years too late*

Looks like I'ma bout 4 years too late to this thread, but figured it couldn't hurt to reply.  I've only ever played D&D once and it was about 20 years ago, but I'm a huge RP fan and would love to try it out if you wouldn't mind teaching a newbie.

I also live nearby Game Masters, if any of you still meet there send me an email.


~ryde


----------

